# Rating scam



## Uberdirtbag (Aug 5, 2019)

I lived in my wife’s $1000 car and made $25000 before gas in 3 months summer in boston Before my shocks gave out on my beater- I was up to a 4.99 (screen shot available). But it was pitty rating. People felt sorry for an old man saying it could be his last ride. 3 $100 cash tips. Currently at 4.95 cuz an occasional moron is jealous of my rented Sonata....proof the rating system is just a mind fu#h on the driver. 3 star as many as you can so you never see them again.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Having a good car will get occasional bad ratings due to jealousy. They are thinking, he must be making great $$$$.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mbd said:


> Having a good car will get occasional bad ratings due to jealousy. They are thinking, he must be making great $$$$.


Having a nice car also offers enough false pretense about earning money to encourage a rider to quit his regular job and sign up as an ant the very next day.


----------



## Uberdirtbag (Aug 5, 2019)

Has anyone in any market said “I drive for Uber—- I will do anything for 5 stars”. And had a woman take advantage of your dirty hand? Dirtbag has. Of coarse a hypothetical since Uber monitors and respects the community. Who is the real dirtbag ?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Uberdirtbag said:


> Has anyone in any market said "I drive for Uber-- I will do anything for 5 stars". And had a woman take advantage of your dirty hand? Dirtbag has. Of coarse a hypothetical since Uber monitors and respects the community. Who is the real dirtbag ?


According to uber and evident by their behavior,
Drivers are the disposable dirtbag nonemployees easily replaceable by the never ending supply of newbie signups. Once u accept this, life is easy
Don't expect anything good from an Entity that is indifferent 2 U.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Uber tends to side with a Pax who claims the vehicle had trash without evidence and contacting the driver. I am thankful when the sleaze bags 1* me then as I never have to drive their butts around again.

I just love the canned notifications. Uber is not doing that great when it comes to the ratings system. I ignore the crap and move on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> Uber tends to side with a Pax who claims the vehicle had trash without evidence and contacting the driver. I am thankful when the sleaze bags 1* me then as I never have to drive their butts around again.
> 
> I just love the canned notifications. Uber is not doing that great when it comes to the ratings system. I ignore the crap and move on.


Uber doesn't decouple pax and drivers who give 1* ratings, Lyft does.

1* or not, with Uber you can get that pax again.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Uberdirtbag said:


> I lived in my wife's $1000 car


You lived in your car? Are you basically homeless?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> Uber tends to side with a Pax who claims the vehicle had trash without evidence


My vehicle always has trash -> pax.
There is adequate evidence of trash -> pax trips appearing in Uber app.

RESOLVED 
No Response Needed.
-o: :roflmao:


----------

